# Choctawhatchee Bay east of 331 Bridge



## NATEC (Jul 1, 2009)

I will be in Destin mid July, bringing my boat from North Alabama to fish the bay for the first time. I have a place at Blue Mountain and have crossed the 331 bridge many times but rarely see anyone fishing east of the 331 bridge. My question is would I be better to fish farther west? There seems to be some kind of "pole field" about a mile away from the northeast side of the bridge. Has anyone fished in that spot?


----------



## NATEC (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, thanks for looking does anyone know of a forum site for Destin area. It seems most of the posts for this site are around the Pensacola area. Much thanks and good fishing.


----------



## draper11 (May 8, 2009)

I've fished that area a bit. A few times it has been decent- other times not so good. Last time I fished there a couple of months ago it was dead-I think due to the huge amount of fresh water coming in from the rains. Haven't caught anyin the pole field but have caught specs and reds around thebridge and river mouths. Had one period a few years back where I caught limits of flounder every day for a week but have only caught a couple in the last five trips combined.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've targeted redfish around there for years. Focus your efforts in or around the North East side of Hogtown Bayou. There you'll find a mix of muddy bottom and scattered grass, more grass as you move out the bayou. If you like throwing artificials, buy 1/4oz gold spoons (Johnson, Capt. Mikes) and throw into the schools of mullet which are always there, redfish will be close. If you go the other direction, fish the river mouth openings north of the intercostal. I recommend the same tactic. Gulp jerkshads aslo work well and will produce more trout bites.

This time of year, numbers of tarpon even go up there, most of the time on the north side of the bay around Freeport.

This time of year can really be hit or miss so if you find a fishy looking area, but don't catch any fish, that doesn't mean they won't be there tomorrow.

Go here: http://www.ericholstman.com/wordpress/?m=200906 to see what redfish pro Eric Holstman has been doing in that area the past month. June 7th, 16th, & 17th reports.

Good Luck.


----------



## NATEC (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I was kind of thinking the water east of 331 might be a little too fresh.I cant imagine getting on tarpon! Plan on fishing with 12-14 test p-line. From looking at the pics on google earth there are several bayous that come in on the northwest side of 331. Do you think my luck may be better?. Also there is a bait shop/outdoor store thats pretty new on 331 west side between Freeport and the bridge, does anybody know the name? I like to buy stuff from the locals. I work at a local owned outdoor store. I am the service manager of a boat dealership in Tuscumbia, Al. Im not pimpin' the place but if anyone wants to check it out go to shoalsoutdoorsports.com.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

drag your boat over to East Bay....just my .02 cents.


----------

